# HPA Motorsports - High Performance Brake Kits SALE



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Inventory in stock and ready to ship. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

REDGLI2012 said:


> $4999 for front/rear BBK setup while retaining the parking brake is an outstanding price...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

mgleeson said:


> So for whoever looks and pays attention to this thread and is seriously searching for a Big Brake System, needs to consider the fact that this BBK, both Front and Rear Systems, are the most killer brakes out on the market for our vehicles at this price point.
> 
> I've absolutely punished these brakes on the track with back to back 20 minute track sessions at Lime Rock Park and Thompson Motorsports Park here in Connecticut and they have been nothing short of amazing.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*IM* or *e-mail me* for a shipping quote to your destination.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Final day for the sale. Call us to place your order! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

